

Feedback needed: a service for bringing change in companies (webcast) - ppolsinelli

Feedback needed about a new service for creating consensual change in companies called "Your Change Manifesto". A webcast where I present the idea with a mockup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL6IM1yV41o&#38;hd=1
======
jshooter
What's the elk face?

